# Top 5 sigs Currently in use on MMAForum



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

What do you guys think are the 5 best current sigs on the forum,


Here is my picks in no particular order.














































make your picks people.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm gonna have to look around the forum first lol.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

i'll have a look around the forums first, but the one that will def be in my selection is the one MJB is rocking by pliff with the sunglasses that sick is tight


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I'll have a look around too and post some up later on.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Here are my picks. I could have easily picked over ten sigs, but these are probably my fav five...in no particular order:


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

*In no particular order...*










































*And then there is the NikosCC Mirko one that I cant seem to find anywhere... wtf?*


----------



## Gara (Feb 15, 2009)

There is a lot of good ones floating around that I've seen so far...Cheers!


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

pliff said:


> *In no particular order...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This one?


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

NikosCC said:


> This one?


YES! Very nice sig!


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

pliff said:


> YES! Very nice sig!


Thank You Sir. I appreciate that


----------

